# Welche DVB-S2 TV Karte?



## Malkav85 (3. Juli 2014)

Da ich in dem Thema gar keine Ahnung habe und nur ein paar sehr wenige Hersteller kenne, wollte ich mal Kenner fragen, welche PCI-e Karte denn am praktischsten wäre für meinen HTPC.

Ich habe folgende Karten ins Auge gefasst:
DVBSky S850 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
TeVii S471 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Hauppauge WinTV StarBurst (01461) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
DVBSky S952 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Letztere würde ich bevorzugen, da ich dann den "normalen" Reveiver durchschleifen würde. Mir geht es hauptsächlich darum, das ich endlich HD Sender empfangen kann. 

Als Hardware werkelt folgende im Rechner
Pentium 630T
ASRock Z77 pro4-m
8 GB DDR3 1333
HD 7750 1GB
Xonar DGX
Windows HP x64


----------



## DKK007 (3. Juli 2014)

Wie sieht es mit DVB Sticks aus? Die HD-Sender sind meistens verschlüsselt.


----------



## Malkav85 (3. Juli 2014)

Nein, keinen Stick. Wie gesagt will ich meinen HTPC per Satellitanschluss (DVB-S2) ansteuern und die öffentlichen HD Sender reichen erstmal vollkommen. Daher die Frage, welche der oben genannten Karten am Besten ist, bzw. ob es bessere gibt von der Qualität her. 

Ich möchte im Grunde nur fernsehen und keine Aufzeichnungen machen oder dergleichen. Fernbedienung wäre auch super, damit ich das alles von der Couch aus steuern kann.


----------



## stevie4one (7. Juli 2014)

Warum nicht gleich eine SAT-Karte mit CI? Dann besteht immerhin die Option später per CI-Modul auf HD+ oder Sky umzusteigen.

ohne CI
DVBSky S950 PCIe Karte (Low Profile) mit 1x DVB-S2 Tuner

mit CI
DVBSky S950C PCIe Karte mit 1x DVB-S2 Tuner und CI Common Interface Slot für PayTV

Es gibt die von dir favorisierte Karte auch im Bundle mit Fernbedienung: DVBSky S952 PCIe Karte


----------



## D0pefish (7. Juli 2014)

Dein Instinkt hat sich anscheinend schon für die richtige Karte entschieden. Ich gehe mal von deinem Avatar aus: DVB-S2 Budget-PCI/PCIe-Karten
Ich nutze 'noch' die Nova-S2 und MyTheatre/Cyberlink 11/ffdshow_clsid unter Windows. Das bringt meiner Meinung nach das beste Bild. Linux bietet aber viel mehr Möglichkeiten. Per Mod nimmt sie alle DVB-Signale von T bis C. Da würde ich auf Kompatibilität schauen und natürlich wie geplant eine PCIe-Variante nehmen.

edit: Cyberlink 10 mit neustem Patch, nicht 11 sry


----------



## shadie (7. Juli 2014)

Wahrscheinlich sprengt das voll und ganz den Preisrahmen, ich will Sie dennoch posten:

Digital Devices Cine S2 V6.5, PCIe, Dual DVB-S2: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Das ist meine 4. TV karte, der Rest davor hatte mir leider nur Probleme gemacht, die Rev. 6,0 werkelt nun seit über einem Jahr im Server


----------



## Dragonix (7. Juli 2014)

stevie4one schrieb:


> Warum nicht gleich eine SAT-Karte mit CI? Dann besteht immerhin die Option später per CI-Modul auf HD+ oder Sky umzusteigen.
> 
> ohne CI
> DVBSky S950 PCIe Karte (Low Profile) mit 1x DVB-S2 Tuner
> ...



Nein, kann er nicht. HD+ geht am PC nicht, und Sky wohl nicht mehr lange (Stichwort Karten-Verheiratung). Offiziell geht davon sowieso garnix von beiden.

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher was du mit 
"Letztere würde ich bevorzugen, da ich dann den "normalen" Reveiver durchschleifen würde." meinst. Willst du, bei nicht Benutzung der TV Karte am Receiver schauen, der durch die TV Karte durchgeschleift wird? Das kann die von dir zuletzt genannte DVBSky nicht - die hat zwei Eingänge, ist also ein Dualtuner. Evtl. kann man da irgendwas mit Weichen machen? Google spuckt diesbezüglich "Vorrangschalter" aus, aber damit kenn ich mich nicht aus.


----------



## stevie4one (7. Juli 2014)

Dragonix schrieb:


> Nein, kann er nicht. HD+ geht am PC nicht, und Sky wohl nicht mehr lange (Stichwort Karten-Verheiratung). Offiziell geht davon sowieso garnix von beiden.


 
Warum sollte dies mit einem CI-Modul ala Unicam oder Maxcam nicht gehen. Und zum Thema Pairing, habe selbst ein Sky Abo und bislang wurde kein Pairing durchgeführt. Jedenfalls läuft meine Sky - Karte in einem Maxcam ohne Probleme.


----------



## Malkav85 (7. Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten. 

@stevie4one: Die DVBSky mit CI Modul ist interessant. 
@D0pefish: Ich benutze kein Linux  Ich mochte nur den Ava, weil er zu meinem Nick passt 
@shadie: jep, das sprengt meinen Preisrahmen
@Dragonix: Das mit dem "durchschleifen" meinte ich so, das ich den normalen Receiver dann benutzen möchte, wenn der PC aus ist und ob dann trotzdem das Signal durchgeleitet wird von der Karte. 

Aber mittlerweile habe ich für 40 Euro einen HD Sat-Receiver bei ZackZack bekommen und hoffe, das der sich nicht nach 30 min einfach abschaltet, weil er evtl zu heiß wird. Ist von Xoro. Falls das Ding auch nix ist, muss ich halt über den PC das in Angriff nehmen.


----------

